# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Ученые работают над созданием уникального компьютера

## Irina

*Как известно, несмотря на все возможности современных компьютеров, они продолжают уступать животным по ряду параметров. Например, кошка способна распознавать лица быстрее и точнее самого мощного суперкомпьютера. Это стало одним из мотивов, побудивших американских ученых из университета штата Мичиган начать работу над проектом создания вычислительной системы, имитирующей кошачий мозг*.

Систему, над которой работает группа профессора Вэй Лу уже называют «революционной», ведь она должна получить весьма развитые навыки обучения, распознавания, возможности принятия сложных решений и так далее. Другими словами, ее задача — на порядок превзойти традиционные компьютеры, передает издание Популярная механика.

Команда Вэй Лу начала с мемристоров, к созданию первого из которых сам профессор имел самое непосредственное отношение. Это – один из четырех базовых элементов в схемотехнике, долгое время считавшийся чисто теоретическим. Однако в 2008 г. ученые создали его на деле и показали, что устройство действительно обладает таким уникальным полезным свойством, как гиперезис. Упрощенно говоря, это «память» о ранее приложенном к нему заряде, что делает мемристор несколько похожим на нейроны.

Итак, взяв мемристор, Вэй Лу и его коллеги сумели включить его в схему, создав базовый элемент будущей системы, повторяющей устройство механизма памяти и обучения в головном мозге.

«Мы строим компьютер по тому же принципу, по которому природа строит мозг, — говорит профессор, — При этом используется парадигма, в корне отличная от той, которую воплощают обычные компьютеры. Мозг кошки – вполне реалистичная цель, он намного проще человеческого, но при этом достаточно сложен для эффективного решения непростых задач».

Действительно, самые мощные суперкомпьютеры современности по производительности уже приблизились к мозгу кошки – но, конечно, не по энергопотреблению и размерам. Такие машины состоят из почти полутора сотен тысяч процессоров и, по оценке экспертов, остаются в десятки раз менее производительными, чем крохотный мозг обычной кошки. Как и у прочих млекопитающих, мозг ее представляет собой скопление огромного числа нейронов, соединяющихся еще большим числом синапсов. У каждой клетки их могут насчитываться сотни. Соединения эти гибки и могут возникать и усиливаться, ослабевать и исчезать. Синапсы обладают памятью и, к примеру, при постоянном активном использовании той или иной связи она укрепляется.

В отличие от этого подхода, в компьютере все устроено куда проще и жестче. Вычислительные мощности процессора и система памяти разделены друг от друга. Каждый элемент связан лишь с крайне ограниченным числом других элементов. Итог очевиден: работа компьютера, по словам профессора Лу, очень «прямолинейна». Если на компьютере выполняется несколько задач, они по очереди используют его ресурсы. Оттого компьютер замечательно выполняет простые и узкие задачи, и ему сложно решить что-либо выходящее за эти рамки. Мозг же ведет множество операций параллельно, управляет положением тела, анализирует информацию с органов чувств и так далее. Именно такую вычислительную систему решил создать Вэй Лу.

Пока что на этом пути сделан лишь первый небольшой шажок: его команде удалось соединить мемристор с парой электронных схем. Но показано, что уже эта простая система обладает способностью, запоминать, а значит – и участвовать в обучении. Так же как связь между нейронами, которая постоянно стимулируется, становится «прочнее» (считается, что этот механизм лежит в основе долговременной памяти), так и созданная на базе мемристора система меняет проводимость в зависимости от своей предшествующей истории.

Разумеется, следующим шагом должно стать построение более сложной системы, а итогом - суперкомпьютер размерами если не с кошачий мозг, то хотя бы не больше обычного настольного компьютера наших дней. Вэй Лу считает, что это вполне достижимо, и достижимо в ближайшие несколько лет.

----------


## Sanych

Значит у меня есть маленький беленький супер комп по имени Машка Персидская

----------

